
AWS Lambda: “Occasionally Reliable Caching” - cddotdotslash
http://blog.matthewdfuller.com/2015/12/aws-lambda-occasionally-reliable-caching.html
======
djhworld
Amazon say in their documentation that you should design your Lambda functions
to be stateless and thread safe.

